# My setup!



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

I just finished moving my old rat cage out of the shed and into my room, my roo,s now a tip again but i'll clean it eventually :lmao: But YAY!! i braved the spiders and got out the shed without getting jumped on!! hehe

Soo here's bubble and squeeks new home!


























And heres my set up for my cages.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool cages! If you are looking for something to fill up the room in a cage, I suggest putting ferret hammocks up in the cage. My rats love them!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to make a couple of hammocks.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

The images arent there! Shame I cant see now lol.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't see them either...!


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

Me Neither!


----------



## RFAdmin (Feb 25, 2006)

looks to be broken links now. hopefully Squishy updates the links to the photos. they were a cool set up.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

For those of you suggesting hammocks, is there any way to keep the rats from chewing them? I got mine a hammock and within a day, they had chewed one of the straps holding a corner up, essentially making it useless...and they don't use it. Do you think it makes them feel too exposed? They seem really jumpy.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

FalconStorm said:


> For those of you suggesting hammocks, is there any way to keep the rats from chewing them? I got mine a hammock and within a day, they had chewed one of the straps holding a corner up, essentially making it useless...and they don't use it. Do you think it makes them feel too exposed? They seem really jumpy.


 :lol: Nope afraid not. Im lucky none of mine chew them. save money and use flannels, towls and old clothes :wink:


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to do that. I also set that broken hammock up in a corner, lining the floor of the cage like a nest. They seem to like that more, anyway.


----------



## rodentparadise (Dec 28, 2006)

Ratwings, you have the most beautiful graphic signature bar I've ever seen, your rats are stunningly gorgeous.


----------

